# First true refining and button!!



## Miklo (Sep 2, 2019)

Very excited I finally made my first real gold button from aqua regia, this was acquired from ram fingers, and plated boards.


----------



## rickzeien (Sep 3, 2019)

Very [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 3, 2019)

Good job!

Dave


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2019)

That is a nice piece of yellow metal, but there is just something extra special about the first one.


----------



## Shark (Sep 3, 2019)

Very nice button!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 3, 2019)

Congratulations! 
The first one is oh so special. Good job.


----------

